# Free European Top Leagues Predictions



## Betagamers (Jun 5, 2020)

FREIBURG vs BORUSSIA MG
Un 3.5 Goals
Odds: 1.51

RB LEIPZIG vs PADERBORN
1
Odds: 1.16

LEVERKUSEN vs BAYERN
2
Odds: 1.48

More free Bundesliga tips on our bundesliga predictions page at Betagamers


----------



## betcatalog (Jun 6, 2020)

Certainly both teams will not be in shape and will be like a preparation game, I expect both teams to try to play attacking football and find nets at least once.
*Aris - ofh @@ Both teams to score*

Panionios has the opportunity to take advantage of the situation, give it its all and take a breather with a victory in every way
*Panionios - Volos @@ Win Home*

It will be a very interesting and beautiful match, I think Bayern are a better team and they can go through Leverkusen, somehow securing the title. I also expect that we will have goals in the match and so I will recommend the combo bet Away win and over 2.5
*Leverkuzen - Bayern @@ Away win & over 2,5 *


----------

